# Surgery on Friday



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So my girls go in on Friday to get spayed. I am always nervous as they go in. Keep them in your thoughts 

Also I was going to use one cage for both but now I am thinking about it I may end up buying another cage to bring them to the vets...

They do fit in one though..

What do you think?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

What kind of animals are they?
Either way, I think you should give them separate crates/cages for this process. Don't know how they'll handle the pain or the way the drugs make them feel. Animals can act really different on drugs or when they're in pain, I think it'd be for the benefit of the two if you gave them separate places to rest and get better.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

My kitties 
Yeah I was thinking the same. I tried to borrow, but my friend's using her cage right now. So I guess I'll break down and buy another one.


----------

